# Cockatiel droopy wing?



## squealer (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi, my tiel is around 3 years old, she's female, screams a little, has laid eggs in the past (without a mate) and is quite snappy (just for a little background.)

She's always had a wing that is droopy and it hasn't affected her, she can still fly, she stretches it when she stretches her other wing and when I had her checked up a month a go the vet (an avian vet) extended both and said nothing was wrong with either of them. It is significantly droopier than her other wing, so much so that it doesn't rest on her back and she keeps it more than a centimeter from her chest. When I first got her back in 2013, we had her in a smaller cage than she is in now, would it be safe to assume that the wing is simply droopier due to growing in a small cage? (I have switched her to a much larger one now, the original wasn't cramped but it was on the smaller side for a cockatiel). Or could it have been caused by something before I purchased her? 

Thanks Friends.:grey tiel:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

There's really no way to tell what caused the wing to droop. Pictures would give us a better idea of what's going on but if a vet says it's fine, then it most likely is the way she is. She could have bad breeding or had an issue as a baby that caused the wing to be that way.


----------



## squealer (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks, might add a few pictures later. I might call the place I bought her and ask them if they know how she got it, she gets around fine even though it droops though so I'm not too worried. 

Thanks for your help.


----------

